# Beethoven's 9th reorchestrations and transcriptions



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So I have 18 different performances of the Ninth, as well as one Liszt Piano transcription. What is the Mahler reorchestration like? I feel like I have to hear it because it is there, but then am kind of concerned that maybe it won't be right, won't really be the Ninth. Is it all that different? Also has anyone ever recorded the Ninth without vocals (other than the obvious Liszt piano work)?


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. In all of this time no one has responded.

I am not an expert on the Ninth so what I am saying could be inaccurate. I have a recording of it. It still sounds basically the same. Mahler just made some minor adjustments in the orchestration to take into account the capabilities of contemporary instruments, particularly the winds and brass.

A real expert would probably have problems with some of the changes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, I forgot I even started that thread. Thanks for digging it up. I look forward to more info on Mahler's re-orchestration of the Ninth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Florestan, I have the Mahler reorchestration, conducted by Kristjan Jarvi. My impression is that Mahler did a pretty good job, getting a good sound and making some of the music (especially in the first movement) more transparent. Some of his choices here and there are a bit difficult for me to agree with.

Unfortunately, the recording is of a pretty mediocre performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Florestan, I have the Mahler reorchestration, conducted by Kristjan Jarvi. My impression is that Mahler did a pretty good job, getting a good sound and making some of the music (especially in the first movement) more transparent. Some of his choices here and there are a bit difficult for me to agree with.
> 
> Unfortunately, the recording is of a pretty mediocre performance.


I see another one out there in Amazon/Ebay land:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> Wow. In all of this time no one has responded.
> 
> I am not an expert on the Ninth so what I am saying could be inaccurate. I have a recording of it. It still sounds basically the same. Mahler just made some minor adjustments in the orchestration to take into account the capabilities of contemporary instruments, particularly the winds and brass.
> 
> A real expert would probably have problems with some of the changes.


why would you go and dig up a perfectly dead thread? Now I'm going to have to find this one too...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Judge for yourself. I find it very interesting. And I can hear nothing wrong with the recording.


----------

